# A question for those who "show" their dogs



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Can you please tell me all that needs to be trimmed or cut for grooming for a show?

I know the butt needs to be done, but I don't remember seeing the butt of a show dog :blush: to see how much is cut.

And I know the hair on the pads of the feet get cut, but anything else on the feet?

Nothing on the face at all......right?

Am I missing anything? I don't want to go into the ring looking like a fool...  ...if I can help it, that is :biggrin: 

Wayne, at Lainee Ltd, where I bought some items for showing said even though Ava is 12 months old, I can still show her with a single top knot. Do you agree? (It sure would be easier for me).

My groomer is going to give her a good bath and blowing out on Wednesday before we leave (I'll be at work), then on Thursday morning I'll re-do her face. I'd like to be able to tell her exactly what needs to be done.

OH....I don't have to give her another bath Thursday night for the show on Friday...do I??? :bysmilie: .... Whine...

Thanks for your help. Can you tell I'm nervous?? Oh! And now to figure out what I'm going to wear - for both days! :new_shocked: Hopefully all this "stuff" will fit in my car....Elaine's "stuff" has to fit in there too, LOL.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would only show with a single if you are showing in the puppy classes. Otherwise doubles.

Feet should be trimmed neatly. Rear is somewhat your preference...no baboon butt. 

Bathe the night before or morning of the show. If the show is close to home you can iron before you leave.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I have no idea, but just wanted to say good luck, good luck, good luck! 

Ava and you will be amazing in the ring! How can you not, she's just a gorgeous and sassy fluff! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo has his first show in about a month and I'm just trimming his pads,paws...I don't trim around his butt.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

To see what needs to be cut for the butt, look at the Westminster video for maltese. Don't trim any lower than the bottom of the anus, but trim around the 'hole' I would bathe the night before or the morning of the show. Nothing on the face is trimmed except overly long eye lashes. Feet need to be rounded off for a neater appearance (no poodle feet!) 

It's great your groomer is so trustworthy! I don't let groomers touch my show dogs, LOL. I don't trust them to cut something that should be cut!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Sep 26 2009, 08:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833935


> Can you please tell me all that needs to be trimmed or cut for grooming for a show?
> 
> I know the butt needs to be done, but I don't remember seeing the butt of a show dog :blush: to see how much is cut.
> 
> ...


The butt is done in a sanitary clip. Frankly I trim around the anus and try not to go to extremes. I prefer to take less hair rather than more (though some people trim freely). 

Yes trim the paw pads under the feet. You also usually trim around the feet to neaten the appearance. It takes practice to get it just right. I am still learning to do the feet. 

Definately, do not trim anything on the face except you can get the eye lashes. Some pluck, others trim. Again, be careful not to do too much here. 

QUOTE (JMM @ Sep 26 2009, 09:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833939


> I would only show with a single if you are showing in the puppy classes. Otherwise doubles.
> 
> Feet should be trimmed neatly. Rear is somewhat your preference...no baboon butt.
> 
> Bathe the night before or morning of the show. If the show is close to home you can iron before you leave.[/B]


If she is in Open class, the Puppy Bow would be unusual. Ava is so little she could pass for a puppy, but it depends on the class you entered her in. For instance, if you entered her in the Novice or the new Amateur Owner Handler class you can pretend she is a puppy (though the judge can ask). But most people do not show puppies in Open. 

I agree with Jackie, usually the night before or the morning of the show is the typical bath time, but people do bathe say on Thursday night and let the dog go with that bath for Friday and Saturday, then bathe again for a Sunday show. So, it is possible to wait a bit, but really it depends on the dog and the coat you have. 

Ironing is usually done right before the show, but yes if the show is close to home you can do it before you leave (though I always try to touch up at show site, too.) Actually with Cadeau, because he had a very thick kinda crazy coat I would bathe him the night before a show, iron him then, then iron him again at the show site the next day. Took me forever to iron him. Remember when you are ironing, take it in small sections. Don't try to put too much hair in the blades. Also, remember that you do not want to iron creases into the coat. These are common mistakes. 

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 26 2009, 09:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833947


> To see what needs to be cut for the butt, look at the Westminster video for maltese. Don't trim any lower than the bottom of the anus, but trim around the 'hole' I would bathe the night before or the morning of the show. Nothing on the face is trimmed except overly long eye lashes. Feet need to be rounded off for a neater appearance (no poodle feet!)
> 
> It's great your groomer is so trustworthy! I don't let groomers touch my show dogs, LOL. I don't trust them to cut something that should be cut![/B]


I agree with Stacy, I am amazed if you have found a groomer that knows what to do with a show dog. Very few groomers are up on the show standards for the different breeds and I would never trust my dogs with a groomer unless I knew she showed herself. (I do have a lovely friend who lives in Alabama who does show Maltese and also happens to be a groomer. Too bad she lives so far away). 

Good luck and do well. :Happy_Dance:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Good luck Pat and Ava! Try to relax a bit when you get there and have fun Pat. :Good luck:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I know you and Ava will do beautifully. I would think the judges know when you are a novice and give you a little slack......maybe!!! Hey, I'm winging it here because I want you to do well with Ava. Good luck and smile, smile, smile!!!!! :good post - perfect 10: :good post - perfect 10: :good post - perfect 10:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Because you do not know how to do doubles, do the single topknot. I had a friend do this and win. She can do doubles now. No sense in stressing your self out.

Eye lashes should be plucked if at all possible. It opens the eye up and gives a bigger eye look. Makes a big difference.

Feet take practise too. Pull the hair up just above the foot, comb it all down, some iron it too. Trim 1/2 inch around the whole foot in front of the toenails and match the back of the foot to the front. Drop the hair and comb out, again some iron it. Make a big circle around the whole foot. You then trim the pad carefully. Not taking too much off. Stand her straight looking at you and see if there are any stragglers.
To do the feet you need to tie up the coat so you don't accidently cut any of it. Soft bands work or hair clips. 

At 12 months she may or may not need her coat trimmed. You trim with a straight sissor, about 1 inch past her feet. Some grooming tables have a one inch rim and you trim the coat to that. Can you see through the mudd yet? 

You trim around the anus only. 

Bath the night before or day of show. Since you only have one dog. Can't do that when you have more than one. It's a challenge then. 

While at the show see if someone will show you how to do the doubles. Different people have different techniques. It's fun to watch an experienced groomer do them. 

Good luck, but most of all have fun.

Tina


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I would learn to do double topknots. Don't rush into it. You can do it! Just take your time and practice.

I would bathe either the night before or the morning of. It's not a good feeling to get to the show site
and wish you'd bathed the dog and hadn't. Ironing is best right before showing. It gives that polished
look.

One other thing...make sure she has the opportunity to potty before finishing off the grooming (ironing and topknots).


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Good luck Pat and Ava!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

GOOD LUCK AVA GO GIRL, YOU ARE A WINNER!!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Good luck Pat. Please try not to stress for both your sakes. We all know Ava's a winner. :thmbup: Where's the show? I may have just missed that post.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thank you for your help. I may print out this thread and take with with me to my groomer....

The show is 1 1/2 - 2 hours away so we will be staying in a hotel. Elaine is showing Maya very early in the morning, so bathing in the morning is out.....Maybe I'll try it Thursday night at the hotel - what have I gotten myself into!!!! :w00t: This show will definitely be a single top knot time....we are entered in the 12 - ? 18 month old group. I tried the doubles again today....I absolutely cannot do them with the papers yet. I can do them without paper though...  ...guess that's not an option..


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

You can do them without papers. The paper just kinda holds the loose hair together. In fact some judges will chew you out if you use papers. Just don't stress out on it. Your going to do great. 

Tina


----------



## sandyb (Jul 12, 2007)

QUOTE (Tina @ Sep 26 2009, 10:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834172


> You can do them without papers. The paper just kinda holds the loose hair together. In fact some judges will chew you out if you use papers. Just don't stress out on it. Your going to do great.
> 
> Tina[/B]


Tina, can you please explain about how to iron and what it is. I want to begin showing my maltese but she is only 5 months old and I am not aware of the iron you mentioned in your post


----------



## sandyb (Jul 12, 2007)

I found a video that really shows how to groom for the show ring. A lot of work but very informative....
try http://purepaws.net/maltese.htm


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (sandyb @ Sep 26 2009, 10:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834181


> QUOTE (Tina @ Sep 26 2009, 10:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834172





> You can do them without papers. The paper just kinda holds the loose hair together. In fact some judges will chew you out if you use papers. Just don't stress out on it. Your going to do great.
> 
> Tina[/B]


Tina, can you please explain about how to iron and what it is. I want to begin showing my maltese but she is only 5 months old and I am not aware of the iron you mentioned in your post
[/B][/QUOTE]

Our dogs are almost the same age. My Cadie will turn 5 months in November. She is my second show dog. I finished my Cadeau in May of this year. 

The iron is just a ceramic flat iron, the kind humans use to straighten the hair. It should be ceramic. Mine is just a typical no-name brand I bought at Sally's, but I was told I should have gotten a Chi or a Sedu.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Sep 26 2009, 10:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834221


> QUOTE (sandyb @ Sep 26 2009, 10:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834181





> QUOTE (Tina @ Sep 26 2009, 10:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834172





> You can do them without papers. The paper just kinda holds the loose hair together. In fact some judges will chew you out if you use papers. Just don't stress out on it. Your going to do great.
> 
> Tina[/B]


Tina, can you please explain about how to iron and what it is. I want to begin showing my maltese but she is only 5 months old and I am not aware of the iron you mentioned in your post
[/B][/QUOTE]

Our dogs are almost the same age. My Cadie will turn 5 months in November. She is my second show dog. I finished my Cadeau in May of this year. 

The iron is just a ceramic flat iron, the kind humans use to straighten the hair. It should be ceramic. Mine is just a typical no-name brand I bought at Sally's, but I was told I should have gotten a Chi or a Sedu.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't know anything about showing dogs and flat ironing them, but I wouldn't get a Chi. You can't change the temperature on those. If I was using one on my fluff I'd want one that I can change the temp on so it doesn't get too hot. And then you can also make sure to not damage the coat that way 

I think it is amazing how much really goes into showing a Maltese. Even though Kenzie has never had a cut and I trim her feet and butt I don't worry about it since it isn't being judged! And her ends are trashed since I have carpets. That works great for me though since I don't have to worry about it getting too long


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Sep 27 2009, 07:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834221


> QUOTE (sandyb @ Sep 26 2009, 10:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834181





> QUOTE (Tina @ Sep 26 2009, 10:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834172





> You can do them without papers. The paper just kinda holds the loose hair together. In fact some judges will chew you out if you use papers. Just don't stress out on it. Your going to do great.
> 
> Tina[/B]


Tina, can you please explain about how to iron and what it is. I want to begin showing my maltese but she is only 5 months old and I am not aware of the iron you mentioned in your post
[/B][/QUOTE]

Our dogs are almost the same age. My Cadie will turn 5 months in November. She is my second show dog. I finished my Cadeau in May of this year. 

The iron is just a ceramic flat iron, the kind humans use to straighten the hair. It should be ceramic. Mine is just a typical no-name brand I bought at Sally's, but I was told I should have gotten a Chi or a Sedu.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Milo is around the same age aswell - he'll be 5 months next month. He has his first show on Nov. 7th!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Tina @ Sep 26 2009, 12:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833983


> Because you do not know how to do doubles, do the single topknot. I had a friend do this and win. She can do doubles now. No sense in stressing your self out.
> 
> Eye lashes should be plucked if at all possible. It opens the eye up and gives a bigger eye look. Makes a big difference.
> 
> ...


WOW, without papers too?!!! I LOVE YOU!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Sep 28 2009, 08:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834684


> QUOTE (Tina @ Sep 26 2009, 12:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833983





> Because you do not know how to do doubles, do the single topknot. I had a friend do this and win. She can do doubles now. No sense in stressing your self out.
> 
> Eye lashes should be plucked if at all possible. It opens the eye up and gives a bigger eye look. Makes a big difference.
> 
> ...


WOW, without papers too?!!! I LOVE YOU!!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, soon you will experience giving a show bath in a hotel. :smilie_tischkante: Make sure you use a cup to help rinse because it's not always easy to get all the shampoo out otherwise (esp on the face) 

You'll get it down pat soon though. It took me a little while to coordinate everything so this is good that you have bring everything. I've got it down to one rolling grooming bag (which holds my smaller ringside bag and shampoos, etc) one suitcase, my stand dryer (which i will not leave home without) and my Wonder Wheeler grooming cart. 

One thing i learned though (and I don't know if this happens to anyone else) but I bring two 'sets' of bands, papers and bows because so often, I will misplace one and then I'm stressing because I don't have any bows! 


you'll do great! Just relax and have fun!


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

We bring a lot of extra stuff to the shows with us just in case. Extra bows bands leads anything we can think of. Extension cords for the grooming area small grooming table. Food water and Ice pack for the dog in case it is to hot. 
Good Luck at the show!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

There are also spray hoses you can attach easily to the bath faucet to make it a lot easier to bathe them in a
hotel/motel.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE (sandyb @ Sep 26 2009, 10:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834197


> I found a video that really shows how to groom for the show ring. A lot of work but very informative....
> try http://purepaws.net/maltese.htm[/B]


These are really good. On the part that shows removing the hair underneath the coat, don't do it. The coat will already look thin in the loin area. Removing the underlying coat will make it look thinner. 
It would have been nice if he had shown what type of wrapper he was using and how to fold it before applying it to the coat. There are so many types out there. 

Tina


----------



## notori (Mar 21, 2005)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Sep 26 2009, 09:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834159


> Thank you for your help. I may print out this thread and take with with me to my groomer....
> 
> The show is 1 1/2 - 2 hours away so we will be staying in a hotel. Elaine is showing Maya very early in the morning, so bathing in the morning is out.....Maybe I'll try it Thursday night at the hotel - what have I gotten myself into!!!! :w00t: This show will definitely be a single top knot time....we are entered in the 12 - ? 18 month old group. I tried the doubles again today....I absolutely cannot do them with the papers yet. I can do them without paper though...  ...guess that's not an option..[/B]


Hello, Pat
First time out is nerve racking, but you will have fun. Would your breeder help you out with some of this grooming. If you can get a mentor it will help as there is a lot to learn. You won't feel so helpless. Top knot's are really something you need to watch in person to get the hang of it. Also, Chi has a iron that has different heat temps.
Good luck and have fun, Char
Notori~Maltese


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

QUOTE (Tina @ Sep 26 2009, 09:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834172


> You can do them without papers. The paper just kinda holds the loose hair together. In fact some judges will chew you out if you use papers. Just don't stress out on it. Your going to do great.
> 
> Tina[/B]


REALLY!? I had thought papers were standard requirement. HMMM learn something new every day.  Tina how to you "bend" the topknot back if you don't use papers? Isn't that harder on the hair?

I mainly use papers to Wookie has no band directly on his hair. And thankfull no Judge is gonna chew me out about using papers. Althought my Mommy did think it was mighty silly of me.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Dec 12 2009, 01:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=861441


> QUOTE (Tina @ Sep 26 2009, 09:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834172





> You can do them without papers. The paper just kinda holds the loose hair together. In fact some judges will chew you out if you use papers. Just don't stress out on it. Your going to do great.
> 
> Tina[/B]


REALLY!? I had thought papers were standard requirement. HMMM learn something new every day.  Tina how to you "bend" the topknot back if you don't use papers? Isn't that harder on the hair?

I mainly use papers to Wookie has no band directly on his hair. And thankfull no Judge is gonna chew me out about using papers. Althought my Mommy did think it was mighty silly of me. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I bend Gigi's topknot back without papers. Kind of like a yorkie show topknot.


----------

